# Moonshine Movies - slightly off subject



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

OK, so i fibbed, it can be interpretted as way off the slot car subject, but i am trying to collect movies that are car based, and was wondering if anyone out there could give me a list of movies with car chases dealing with moonshine, leading on to nascar racing.
Also, any car related movie titles anyone out there can help me with, i would truly appreciate.

Let me start:
Two Lane Blacktop - rare, and expensive - dvd starts @ $120US
American Graffitti and More American Graffitti - have them both
Fast and Furious and the sequel - have them both.
Vanishing Point - ordered the original, trying to get the TV version.
Gone in 60 Seconds - have the second one, ordered the original and the other 2.
Mad Max - got it

Thanks in advance.
Andrij


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

White Lightning (1973) Burt Reynolds

If you're looking for car chase movies in general there are web sites dedicated to this subject. Here's one: http://www.varaces.com/


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Bullitt


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

thelast american hero with jeff bridges as junior johnson from moonshine on up


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Car movie overload*

You need to get a copy of the book "Races, Chases & Crashes" A complete guide to car movies and biker flicks. They list over 500 movies!! It is from Classic Motorbooks International. Written by Mann and Main. ISBN 0-87938-859-5 It was first published in 1994 so some of the info maybe out of date. Some of the movies they list as not being available on DVD is now wrong. I think it is a great book. I have several pages tabbed with movies I want to get. I used to have a want list of movies that I carried in my wallet. I gave up on some but found most of them.









Marty


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Greased Lightning the Wendell Scott story starts with moonshine runs then continues through his racing career.

Roger Corrie


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Well I thought about mentioning this movie in the other thread but didnt figure anyone was old enough to remember it. Robert Mitchum in "Thunder Road" in '57 or '58. He doesnt progress to Nascar or anything but he was a hell of a moon runner! I'm afraid it ends similar to "Vanishing Point" altho it wasn't his choice. His '50 and '57 Fords were highly modified down to oil sprayers under the rear bumpers to wreck the "Revnoors" that were constantly in pursuit. That movie fueled my interest in cars in a big way. Showin my age! --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DACSIGNS said:


> Well I thought about mentioning this movie in the other thread but didnt figure anyone was old enough to remember it. Robert Mitchum in "Thunder Road" in '57 or '58. He doesnt progress to Nascar or anything but he was a hell of a moon runner! I'm afraid it ends similar to "Vanishing Point" altho it wasn't his choice. His '50 and '57 Fords were highly modified down to oil sprayers under the rear bumpers to wreck the "Revnoors" that were constantly in pursuit. That movie fueled my interest in cars in a big way. Showin my age! --- Circle Track DAC



Damn, I'm old too. Pretty good movie, considering. :dude: rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,if your looking for Moonshine movies,you can't beat the classic Burt Reynolds movies "White Lightning" and it's sequel "Gator".As a matter of fact,I think this was the first time we saw Reynolds teamed up with Jerry Reed,both of which went on to do the 2 hour long car chase movie "Smokey And The Bandit".

For just good old car chases,there is of course "Ronin".For a real heart stopping car chase along the Hudson River,look for a movie called "The Seven Ups",which was the only directorial effort of "Bullit" producer Phillip D'Antoni.All of the "Walking Tall" flicks had some good car chases in them as well,and moonshine was often involved.

"The French Connection" had a good chase scene as well.

I could go on and on,but these are at the top of myt list.

Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Greased Lightning the Wendell Scott story starts with moonshine runs then continues through his racing career.
> 
> Roger Corrie


Cool. I remember that one. It starred Richard Pryor. It was a sort of lighthearted drama. With some really kick*ss footage of old dirt track jalopy racing.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Anybody remember "The Car" good for a laugh. How bout Hot Rod (Rebel of the road), that's a good one. Moonshine highway was alright. Born to run was ok too if you like street racing. There are sooooo many, even some Elvis flicks.
I know they aren't all moonshine or nascar, but for me they don't have to be. Ever heard of wheels of terror, long car chase also good for a laugh. There was Death race 2000 and can't forget Christine, Hollywood knights, Thunder alley, The Love Bug movies. Ok I'll stop now. :freak:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You need to see the NASCAR Imax movie. The movie starts off with Jimmy Johnson and Ryan Newman playing moonshiners in the 1940's running from the cops on old dirt country roads.

The Junior Johnson movie was a good one!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

This one isn't a Moonshine flick, and I need help with the name of it. It's about two guys that have a yellow 57 Chevy and want to get into drag racing, but at the end of the movie the 57 has something happen to it and it explodes. While it's burning the movie flashes earlier sences of the movie with the song " I'm Going To Be A Big Wheel ". I saw it on television a long time ago. Anyone know the name? Randy.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Heart like a Wheel....the Shirley Muldowney Bio Very cool movie. Dont forget the Blues Brothers....30 minutes of car chase and massive vehicular carnage. Back in the 70's the was a made for TV 'disaster' flick about a huge highway crash with 100 cars... it was called "Smash-up on Interstate 4" or something like that. And one more from my list of automotive mayhem The Wraith Charlie Sheen as the ghost of a dead street racer out for revenge. Look for it in the bargain bin! LOL


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Did anybody else catch "Dirty Mary Crazy Larry" on T.V. the other night? This thread makes me want to put "Duel" in the vcr.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Movie Nite at Gooses..*



GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> Did anybody else catch "Dirty Mary Crazy Larry" on T.V. the other night? This thread makes me want to put "Duel" in the vcr.



You cook up some bbq and I"ll bring the car and we'll drink a case... sound like a plan?

LOL..

Dave :freak: :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know it wasn't a racing movie, but I would love to see johnny lightning do the cars from the movie/musical Grease. I thought nurora was supposed to do a car similar to the Grease movies "villian" car. (convt. black with flames)?


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you all for all of your input.
I finally got both the original "Vanishing Point" and 2 lane blacktop, and semi watched them today. Off work due to viral bronchitis. Dosed on and off, but i will have to watch them again when i feel better.

Thanks again everyone.
Andrij


----------



## IRON LOU (Feb 7, 2005)

Grand Prix with Jim Garner,60's Formula cars!!!.There was another one with Steve McQueen, I think the name of it was LeMans,Where he's a Can-Am racer in the 70's,THE GREATEST chase scene I've ever seen,between a Porsce 917 and a Ferrari 512 at LeMans.Anybody remember it?There's also a great chase scene in the "Seven Ups" and the "French Connection" There was another one about 60's stockcars,I think it was named fireball 500.Don't forget the greatest crash 'em up movie of all time!! THE BLUES BROTHERS!!! Also,the original "Cannonball" was pretty good,the one before Dom and Bert.:thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

grand prix was an awsome movie


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Wow............ I never knew that movie with a "Sweaty" Dennis Weaver being chased by the Evil Semi was called DUEL ????? Goose you are showin your AGE !!!!!


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't forget Cannonball, kinda cheezy with a kick ass early 70's trans ams and 68-69 Charger.
Gumball Rally:with a 65 AC Cobra and some other cars.
Of course the Cannonball run movies...
Wow the Two lane DVD is going for bucks now huh? Good thing I bought mine when it first came out for 15 bucks.
The Seven ups and Bullitt are nice chases, although Bullitt had the WAY nicer cars, Plus Both actually have nice stories behind them as well.
The Wraith is a nice movie with some nice cars (which I believe can be had on DVD now, but I had to buy mine with a cruddy Martin sheen movie to get it.)
Of course you also have Death Race 2000 with Sly Stallone in one of his first movies (before Rocky even I think) but Im reaching at the bottom of the barrel on that one..lol
I dunno if Gator has any car chases, but I believe that the Burt Reynolds character in the movie is the same in White Lightning
and Used cars has a 57 Chevy that gets thrashed (kinda heart breakin to see though)

Another very hard to find movie (it was made by Showtime Movies and I can only find it, right now, on VHS) called Catch me if you Can, about a kid in a 68 Chevelle racing for cash. Its not bad, but REALLY shows it late 80's early 90's roots with the styles, kinda cheesy but nice cars in it include a sweet 57 chevy, and 69 Camaro RS/SS Conv. Every now and then they do play it on Showtime, but it is hard to find.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I did do 4 resicasts of the ' 50 Ford Robert Mitchum drove in "Thunder Road" that was the only diecast that I ever prototyped. I made it to fit the TOMY smash & crash chassis.Once I am recovered from surgery I will post a pic


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mark Hamil...CORVETTE SUMMER!
A HS kid builds a corvette in auto shop, it gets stolen and spends the summer hunting it down.
good movie, cool right-hand drive vette. (pre starwars)


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Someone on this BB did a Corvette Summer car back in the day when the movie was out. Maybe it was Rick? I'm sure he will post a pic of it if he reads this thread.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I would love to see that as a slot. I wanted to do one but never could find a good pick of the hood. The rear was easy though.
Anyone have it? Rick??
(thanks, Goose.


----------



## rodco (Feb 5, 2005)

Lets not forget about the original "Gone in 60 Seconds" from the 70's if your into wreckage, also another flick made by the same team it's called "The Junkman" have not got my hands on a copy of yet to watch it but it could be a blast!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

They finally released "Dirty Mary,Crazy Larry" on DVD. 

I got my "Turbocharged" version from Amazon.  

GP


----------



## orclwzrd (Aug 23, 2005)

one word... Gumball


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Don't leave out "young" Elvis...*

In the mid-late 1960's (when most of us weren't even born yet ...HA ) practically every other movie he did was a plot involving him as a race driver of some sort or another. Not Emmy award winning performances by any stretch, but some damn nice cars. There was one called Hot Rod Hullabaloo which I don't even know the actors, but pretty cool cars and car culture stuff. LeMans was an awesome flick for any car guy. Again no earth shattering acting, but just really really cool footage. Some good "inspiration" for customizing can also be found in the even older 50's and early 60's era. I stumbled on this one DVD on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-ROD-TEENS-DRAG-RACING-MOVIES-FROM-THE-1950s-DVD_W0QQitemZ4570574956QQcategoryZ100952QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The seller's location looks to be UK. Never saw it, but looks like some pretty funny (corny) footage though.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> Someone on this BB did a Corvette Summer car back in the day when the movie was out. Maybe it was Rick? I'm sure he will post a pic of it if he reads this thread.


 Yeah, that was me... sorry I'm only reading this months later, but I'll attach a pic anyway. Go easy on me, I did this when I was like 14...



orclwzrd said:


> one word... Gumball


 A few weeks ago, someone on the diecast boards pointed out that Gumball Rally is finally coming out on DVD at the end of this month... WOOHOOO!!! You can actually preorder it on Amazon...

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Don't forget "Hot Rods to Hell" with Dans Andrews .It had great Hot Rod chase scenes !


Neal


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Andrij said:


> OK, so i fibbed, it can be interpretted as way off the slot car subject, but i am trying to collect movies that are car based, and was wondering if anyone out there could give me a list of movies with car chases dealing with moonshine, leading on to nascar racing.
> Also, any car related movie titles anyone out there can help me with, i would truly appreciate.
> 
> Let me start:
> ...



Vanishing point is on DVD..Goto to Bestbuy, or Deepdiscountdvd.com 
Last American Hero with Jeff Bridges I believe it is an unofficial Story of NASCAR great Junior Johnson, called Junior Jackson in the movie
Other decent car movies are Cannonball-no, not cannonball run, but Cannonball(Kinda cheesy but you get to see a Pantera Explode)
There is Always Death Race 2000..lol..one of Stallone's First roles (Stallone also has a small cameo part in Cannonball too)
Gumball Rally, the movie that lead to doing the cannonball run movies (although I don't think it is on DVD yet, Im waiting though)
The Cannonball Run Movies
Bullet: Steve McQueen, The best care chase.....
The Seven ups..hard to find, but another good car chase..well as good as a Car chase with two '74 Pontiacs can be
(glad I got my copy of Two lane when it first came out)
Oh Yeah Covette Summer is going to be avialable on DVD, or is already
The Wraith...Almost Forgot the Wraith..Killer Dodge Cocept car on revenge rampage with Charlie Sheen...


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Yeah, that was me... sorry I'm only reading this months later, but I'll attach a pic anyway. Go easy on me, I did this when I was like 14...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually DeepDiscountdvd has it for $9, HAPPY DAYS!!!!


----------

